
Introducing public beta of Datalore – web application for machine learning - OberstKrueger
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2018/02/20/introducing-public-beta-of-datalore-web-application-for-machine-learning/
======
solomatov
I am a project leader of Datalore. If you have any questions about the
product, feel free to ask.

~~~
eccfcco15
Do you have any details on the compute resources available? How much ram do we
get, are GPUs available? I can’t find anything on pricing, so I’m assuming
it’s free, at least for the time being?

Thanks for this, it looks really cool!

~~~
solomatov
Thank you! We provide you AWS instances. Currently on the free tier there's
only kind of instance available. If you need something more powerful drop me a
line at konstantin dot solomatov at jetbrains and I will send you a gift code
so that you can try something more powerful.

More full scale billing system will be available soon.

------
annexrichmond
Looks awesome, looking forward to trying it out.

It's interesting that this was published the same time as the JupyterLab
announcement. They seem to have similar goals, though at first glance it seems
the biggest difference is that Datalore enables simpler access to cloud
computation.

